# Possible group buy on Palio Cutters...



## poker

Sign up by posting here if you have any interest in this. Signing up here does not commit you in any way. Its just to get a preliminary idea of how many folks would be interested if the price was lower than available anywhere on the web.

If interested, post here and list how many you "might" be interested in.

I am in contact with a retailer and awaiting to get a final price, but I will say I will be shooting for less than 25 if possible. It may all depend on how many cutters are purchased in all.

I can tell you I own over 10 cutters and the Palio is the one I reach for each & every time.


----------



## Brandon

Since I lost my only one, I am interested in at least 1... maybe 2 if the price is right!

:w


----------



## seagarsmoker

Always can use a good cutter craps. Sign me up for one.


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO

I can use one, depending on when these get ordered maybe two.


----------



## one90proof

I might be interested. Sign me up as a "maybe".


----------



## dayplanner

Sounds good, put me down for one.


----------



## Mayor

I'm in, 
thanks Poker.


----------



## relaxnsmoke

Yes. Me too.


----------



## filly

Count me in as well!


----------



## drc

Me, too. Thanks!


----------



## hogg

yessir


----------



## Scuba Steve

Post me as a maybe for one!
Thanks

Smoke Out!


----------



## DiverBob

A spare Palio for ~$25 sounds like a good idea. Sign me up.


----------



## DeanW

Sir yes sir!!


----------



## Mic

I would for sure be in !!


----------



## Budman

I am not a regular at this site, but I am very much interested. I just learned about this cutter today. I would like to be in for 1 cutter.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Habana Mike

Sign me up, Mr. K!


----------



## poker

ok, were at 17, possibly 19. I will make the call at 25 or more


----------



## okie2

Put me down for one or two. Thanks.


----------



## FrankB

*Palio cutter*

DITTO! Frank B


----------



## TSS

I'm in for one.


----------



## CCSmith

Count me in for one - thanks poker!


----------



## Lusi

I'm interested, Poker. Thanks!


----------



## PJT35

Count me in for one.

Thanks!
Pete T.


----------



## BayouDawg

I'm in. BD


----------



## Matt R

One at least bro, maybe two. Can I pick my color?? (I know Brandon was wanting a pink one). LMAO!!


----------



## poker

ok, were at 25, possibly up to 30 depending on price.

Heres what I got so far...

poker: 1
Brandon: 1 (maybe 2)
seagarsmoker: 1
MADURO_MAS_DURO: 1 (maybe 2)
one90proof: 1
edisonbird: 1
Mayor: 1
relaxnsmoke: 1
filly: 1
drc: 1
hogg: 1
Scuba Steve: 1
DiverBob: 1
DeanW: 1
Mic: 1
Budman: 1
Habana Mike: 1
okie2: 1 (maybe 2)
FrankB: 1 (maybe 2)
TSS: 1
CCSmith: 1
Lusi: 1
PJT35: 1
BayouDawg: 1
Matt R: 1 (maybe 2)

You are not committed by any means at this point until I make the call and get a definite price. I will then repost for confirmation. If you confirm, you will then be committed in this group buy.

Hurry & post if you didnt get in on this and want to get one of the sharpest cutters on the market.


----------



## seagarsmoker

Good work and thanks craps!


----------



## Brandon

Matt R said:


> *One at least bro, maybe two. Can I pick my color?? (I know Brandon was wanting a pink one). LMAO!! *


Yeah right... a lot you know! Pink is not my color at all. I was actually hoping they had one in paisley available.


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO

:r Brandon The Paisley Pirate!


----------



## okie2

Brandon said:


> *Yeah right... a lot you know! Pink is not my color at all. I was actually hoping they had one in paisley available. *


Hey Brandon when it stops cutting it will be a great spoon color for Steelhead, the pink would work good on Salmon. Think you ought to get one of each color!!


----------



## rkt

Hey, I could be interested in a good cutter at a good price.


----------



## relaxnsmoke

I'm having second thoughts. Put me down for 2 for sure! Must Gift! :w


----------



## poker

latest list....

poker: 1
Brandon: 1 (maybe 2)
seagarsmoker: 1
MADURO_MAS_DURO: 1 (maybe 2)
one90proof: 1
edisonbird: 1
Mayor: 1
relaxnsmoke: 2
filly: 1
drc: 1
hogg: 1
Scuba Steve: 1
DiverBob: 1
DeanW: 1
Mic: 1
Budman: 1
Habana Mike: 1
okie2: 1 (maybe 2)
FrankB: 1 (maybe 2)
TSS: 1
CCSmith: 1
Lusi: 1
PJT35: 1
BayouDawg: 1
Matt R: 1 (maybe 2)
rkt: 1


The list will close at 5pm PST
Currently awaiting a call from vendor


----------



## dayplanner

*Cutters*

sign me up...


----------



## one90proof

Hey poker,

Do you foresee us being able to choose colors or are you going to just get all in the same color (black?) or just a grab back of whatever is available? 

Color is certainly not a deal breaker but I was just curious.


----------



## Brandon

I don't believe there are colors outside of black available.


----------



## gooch

jr cigars is giving away a supposedly 60.00 stainless steel cutter with an order of certain Macs

gooch


----------



## poker

I believe Brandon is correct & that black is the only color available.

Lastest list:

poker: 1
Brandon: 1 (maybe 2)
seagarsmoker: 1
MADURO_MAS_DURO: 1 (maybe 2)
one90proof: 1
edisonbird: 1
Mayor: 1
relaxnsmoke: 2
filly: 1
drc: 1
hogg: 1
Scuba Steve: 1
DiverBob: 1
DeanW: 1
Mic: 1
Budman: 1
Habana Mike: 1
okie2: 1 (maybe 2)
FrankB: 1 (maybe 2)
TSS: 1
CCSmith: 1
Lusi: 1
PJT35: 1
BayouDawg: 1
Matt R: 1 (maybe 2)
rkt: 1
nero: 1


in 3 hrs the list will close


----------



## one90proof

Well black works for me as that's the color I would have chosen given the opportunity.


----------



## okie2

Hey Poker, make it two black ones for me. Thanks


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO

If the order goes in today...It'll be in time...MMD definitely in for 2!


----------



## robmcd

well, if MMD wants one, then i'll have to think about for awhile........................................................................................
...................................................................................................
....................................................................................................
....................................................................................................
....................................................................................................
....................................................................................................
....................................................................................................
.....................................................................................................
...................................................................................................
.................................................................................. ok i'm done.... naw- i don't want another one unless you can get them for less than $10... then i'll take one.


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO

> well, if MMD wants one, then i'll have to think about for awhile........................................................................................


----------



## poker

*final list of folks*

poker: 1
Brandon: 1 (maybe 2)
seagarsmoker: 1
MADURO_MAS_DURO: 2
one90proof: 1
edisonbird: 1
Mayor: 1
relaxnsmoke: 2
filly: 1
drc: 1
hogg: 1
Scuba Steve: 1
DiverBob: 1
DeanW: 1
Mic: 1
Budman: 1
Habana Mike: 1
okie2: 2
FrankB: 1 (maybe 2)
TSS: 1
CCSmith: 1
Lusi: 1
PJT35: 1
BayouDawg: 1
Matt R: 1 (maybe 2)
rkt: 1
nero: 1

When I get the best price I can (and Im told it will be an unreal price), I will post it here. *ONLY* the folks who's name is listed will be eligible to purchase these at the negotiated group buy price.


----------



## robmcd

*Re: final list of folks*



poker said:


> *
> 
> When I get the best price I can (and Im told it will be an unreal price), I will post it here. ONLY the folks who's name is listed will be eligible to purchase these at the negotiated group buy price. *


man- you are one tuff mofo kelly... ok, if there's time 
i'll take one ... a dude can't have too many cutters.


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO

I've seen them go for 10 shy of a quick cash! I may even buy 3 WOO HOO!


----------



## poker

robmcd, you don’t need another cutter, you need a watch that keeps time.
I said 5pm PST was the deadline. You posted at 5:18pm PST.

Lucky for you Dr. Buttnugget, I haven’t given him the final count yet, so you’re in for one.
:r


----------



## robmcd

poker said:


> *robmcd, you don't need another cutter, you need a watch that keeps time.
> I said 5pm PST was the deadline. You posted at 5:18pm PST.
> 
> Lucky for you Dr. Buttnugget, I haven't given him the final count yet, so you're in for one.
> :r *


no watch for me... that's for people who have to be somewhere at a specific time. anyway- i was playing _post office_ with MMD and was too busy to notice the time. :fu

anyway, thanks for the effort ... wait- that's too nice... so what do you get outta this?


----------



## poker

> ... so what do you get outta this?


nada. Im just a nice guy lol


----------



## robmcd

kelly... are these palios coming from guinea by any chance? http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/africa/514117.stm :r


----------



## 5by50

*ME ME*

I would like one toooooooo.


----------



## poker

ok ok, seeing how I never got a call back on the price yet...

*SIGNUPS ARE EXTENDED TILL 5PM PST FRIDAY THE 15TH*

poker: 1
Brandon: 1 (maybe 2)
seagarsmoker: 1
MADURO_MAS_DURO: 2
one90proof: 1
edisonbird: 1
Mayor: 1
relaxnsmoke: 2
filly: 1
drc: 1
hogg: 1
Scuba Steve: 1
DiverBob: 1
DeanW: 1
Mic: 1
Budman: 1
Habana Mike: 1
okie2: 2
FrankB: 1 (maybe 2)
TSS: 1
CCSmith: 1
Lusi: 1
PJT35: 1
BayouDawg: 1
Matt R: 1 (maybe 2)
rkt: 1
nero: 1
DaveC: 1
5by50: 1


----------



## okie2

Thanks Kelly for putting this together and saving all of us $$$! I really appreciate the effort. Hope you can get some help packaging and addressing all these damn things.


----------



## IHT

CRAP! guess i'm outta luck being over here in germany workin 12 hour shifts without net access for most of the time.
i WOULD have been in on this, as i was gonna go down and buy a xikar when i got back home (i have their punch with me, but only own a cheap pair of scissors for smaller ring/torp. shapes).

if there's time, i would like to be added for 1 of them. if not, that's cool. don't extend any time limits or alter any orders for me. i won't worry about it at all.


----------



## hogg

mailbox full poker! I might want 2, can you put me down for the possible extra one?

thanks!


----------



## CCSmith

OK, Kelly, you told David he needed a watch; I'm sending you a calendar! Friday is the 16th :r


----------



## robmcd

CCSmith said:


> *OK, Kelly, you told David he needed a watch; I'm sending you a calendar! Friday is the 16th :r *


yeah! and then the mofo left me off the list! i think poker's anti-semitic. .. hey what's the number of the anti-defamation league? :c


----------



## FrankB

*Palio cutter*

Whats the scoop? Dont really know how I got nominated for possibly 2 cutters, but I am definitely interested in 1. What is the final price? Frank B


----------



## poker

LMAO!!!!! Ok ok Im busted.
Its ends today at 5pm.
Heres the list:

poker: 1 (with built in 2004 calendar)
Brandon: 1 (maybe 2)
seagarsmoker: 1
MADURO_MAS_DURO: 2
one90proof: 1
edisonbird: 1
Mayor: 1
relaxnsmoke: 2
filly: 1
drc: 1
hogg: 1 (maybe 2)
Scuba Steve: 1
DiverBob: 1
DeanW: 1
Mic: 1
Budman: 1
Habana Mike: 1
okie2: 2
FrankB: 1 
TSS: 1
CCSmith: 1
Lusi: 1
PJT35: 1
BayouDawg: 1
Matt R: 1 (maybe 2)
rkt: 1
nero: 1
DaveC: 1
5by50: 1
IHT: 1
robmcd: 1 (with optional sun dial)


----------



## Matt R

You guys are TFF! If the price is UNREAL... I may take 3... LMAO!!!


----------



## poker

okie2 said:


> *Put me down for one or two. Thanks. *


then the next post was



FrankB said:


> *DITTO! Frank B *


LOL I assumed you wanted as okie2 did. If you just want 1, no problem. I edited the last list


----------



## CCSmith

OK, who wants to bet that this is the last time poker tries to organize a group buy for a bunch of smart-asses like us?


Thanks Kelly!


----------



## IHT

thanks for allowing me to play in the "gorilla" games.


----------



## Matt R

CCSmith said:


> *OK, who wants to bet that this is the last time poker tries to organize a group buy for a bunch of smart-asses like us?
> 
> 
> Thanks Kelly! *


Naw, he'll forget about how much of a pain in the ass we are ten minutes after he sends out all the packages. LMAO!! Hell, he still invites me to his house at least once a year. LMAO!


----------



## poker

True Matt, but now everytime I come to Springfield, Im gonna bring your kids the loudest most obnoxious toys I can find:r


----------



## DeanW

Packaging party at Kelly's pad? Hmmm.....This sounds like work. Better ask my CALOSHA questions...

Do you have a smoke free area?

Are there any domestic smokes allowed?

Is there a limit on the coffee?

Do we have to pay for our meals?

If you answered no to ALL these questions, then show me there brotha!!


----------



## seagarsmoker

poker said:


> *True Matt, but now everytime I come to Springfield, Im gonna bring your kids the loudest most obnoxious toys I can find:r *


:r :r


----------



## CCSmith

poker said:


> *True Matt, but now everytime I come to Springfield, Im gonna bring your kids the loudest most obnoxious toys I can find:r *


Would that be a MattR action figure? :r


----------



## poker

now *THAT* was funny :r


----------



## poker

*Are you guys ready for a price update?* _Keep in mind this price does NOT include the shipping from the distributer nor shipping from me to you yet, but....._

...hows $26-27 ea grab ya?


----------



## Matt R

Ooooohhh, that just *grabbed* me in the right spot! Thanks! I think I can now turn over robmcd's job to you.


----------



## seagarsmoker

poker said:


> *Are you guys ready for a price update? Keep in mind this price does NOT include the shipping from the distributer nor shipping from me to you yet, but.....
> 
> ...hows $26-27 ea grab ya? *


Great job poker! 
Waiting for the 'real' post to buy for details on sending $$$. I think I'll just pick mine up in person to save on the s/h....


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO

poker said:


> *Are you guys ready for a price update? Keep in mind this price does NOT include the shipping from the distributer nor shipping from me to you yet, but.....
> 
> ...hows $26-27 ea grab ya? *


Actually...it agrees with the pocket book really GOOD!


----------



## poker

I need you guys who signed up and are already on the list to now confirm your order here of how many you want.



Please do not ask me to devulge the vendor for obvious reasons, thanks.


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO

Confirm MMD for 2 black palio cutters

THSorry Brandon...No Magenta bro!


----------



## Brandon

Wow, great price! 

Put me down for 2 black ones, if paisley is not available


----------



## seagarsmoker

Confirmation for one.


----------



## one90proof

Consider me confirmed for my 1 cutter. Thank you, poker!


----------



## Matt R

Confirm for two, please. Ignore previous e-mail as it doesn't matter.


----------



## CCSmith

Confirm for one - thanks!


----------



## dayplanner

Confirmation for one!!!


----------



## dayplanner

*confirmation*

Confirm me for 1 pink one.... errr black one


----------



## robmcd

wow! and you're sending an aged habanos with each one... man poker, you are the greatest. ok- so give me one.


----------



## relaxnsmoke

2 of them. Thanks Poker. Most xlnt job.


----------



## TSS

*Confirmation*

Confirmation for 1 (one) Palio cutter.


----------



## drc

Confirmed for one. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Yes One for me...something in a neon green, if not black will do!

Smoke Out!


----------



## poker

poker: 1 confirmed
Brandon: 2 confirmed
seagarsmoker: 1 confirmed
MADURO_MAS_DURO: 2 confirmed
one90proof: 1 confirmed
edisonbird: 1 confirmed
relaxnsmoke: 2 confirmed
drc: 1 confirmed 
TSS: 1 confirmed
CCSmith: 1 confirmed
Matt R: 2 confirmed
nero: 1 confirmed
robmcd: 1 confirmed
Scuba Steve: 1 confirmed
DaveC: 1
5by50: 1
IHT: 1
rkt: 1
Lusi: 1
PJT35: 1
BayouDawg: 1
hogg: 1 (maybe 2)
DiverBob: 1
DeanW: 1
Mic: 1
Budman: 1
Habana Mike: 1
okie2: 2
FrankB: 1
filly: 1
Mayor: 1


----------



## rkt

Put me down for 1!!!


----------



## DeanW

Here's my confirmation for 1!! 

To save shipping cost, I'll come by for a Sat herf, if you'll have me


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO

robmcd said:


> *wow! and you're sending an aged habanos with each one... man poker, you are the greatest. ok- so give me one.  *


I'll bring my payment personally on Saturday  :w


----------



## DeanW

Are we herfing this Sat at poker's house? :w


----------



## FrankB

Confirmed for one. Now, instructions on how to effect payment would be nice. Frank B


----------



## BayouDawg

poker said:


> *I need you guys who signed up and are already on the list to now confirm your order here of how many you want.
> 
> Please do not ask me to devulge the vendor for obvious reasons, thanks. *


One for me, thank you sir!


----------



## Mayor

confirm me for one.

thanks

J.


----------



## Mic

Comfirmation for one very nice priced cutter !!


Many THANKS !!


----------



## Budman

Good job, confirm 1 cutter.

Bob


----------



## poker

Yep, were gathering again tomorrow evening. DeanW & MMD...come on by.

Since I do not have an exact final price, I was holding off on the payment part till I do, but what the hell...

1) Cashiers check, Money order, bank draft & personal check is fine. (if you dog me with a bounced check I will hunt you down with the help of Zipcode, Big Al, and a host of other big guys )

2) Until I have the cutters in my hand, *do NOT send any payment*.

I will post the exact price including shipping you owe when the cutters are here and ready to be boxed up. I will also post where to mail payment to at that time.

poker: 1 confirmed
Brandon: 2 confirmed
seagarsmoker: 1 confirmed
MADURO_MAS_DURO: 2 confirmed
one90proof: 1 confirmed
edisonbird: 1 confirmed
relaxnsmoke: 2 confirmed
drc: 1 confirmed 
TSS: 1 confirmed
CCSmith: 1 confirmed
Matt R: 2 confirmed
nero: 1 confirmed
robmcd: 1 confirmed
Scuba Steve: 1 confirmed
rkt: 1 confirmed
BayouDawg: 1 confirmed
DeanW: 1 confirmed
Mic: 1 confirmed
Budman: 1 confirmed
FrankB: 1 confirmed
Mayor: 1 confirmed
DaveC: 1
5by50: 1
IHT: 1
filly: 1
okie2: 2
Habana Mike: 1
hogg: 1 (maybe 2)
DiverBob: 1
Lusi: 1
PJT35: 1


----------



## hogg

confirm one for me poker!


(can't remember if I was ever confirmed before...)


----------



## poker

latest list of confirmed participants



poker: 1 confirmed
Brandon: 2 confirmed
seagarsmoker: 1 confirmed
MADURO_MAS_DURO: 2 confirmed
one90proof: 1 confirmed
edisonbird: 1 confirmed
relaxnsmoke: 2 confirmed
drc: 1 confirmed 
TSS: 1 confirmed
CCSmith: 1 confirmed
Matt R: 2 confirmed
nero: 1 confirmed
robmcd: 1 confirmed
Scuba Steve: 1 confirmed
rkt: 1 confirmed
BayouDawg: 1 confirmed
DeanW: 1 confirmed
Mic: 1 confirmed
Budman: 1 confirmed
FrankB: 1 confirmed
Mayor: 1 confirmed
hogg: 1 confirmed
DaveC: 1
5by50: 1
IHT: 1
filly: 1
okie2: 2
Habana Mike: 1
DiverBob: 1
Lusi: 1
PJT35: 1


----------



## Habana Mike

poker said:


> *I need you guys who signed up and are already on the list to now confirm your order here of how many you want.
> 
> *


I'm definitely in for one.

Thanks!


----------



## okie2

Change order. Change from two to one. Confirmed for one (1).


----------



## IHT

CONFIRMED for 1.

sorry it takes me so long to respond, i'm 7 hours ahead of CST right now.. throwing things off for me.


----------



## PJT35

I wish to be confirmed for 1 Palio.

Thanks!!
PJT35


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO

poker said:


> *Yep, were gathering again tomorrow evening. DeanW & MMD...come on by.
> 
> Since I do not have an exact final price, I was holding off on the payment part till I do, but what the hell...
> 
> 1) Cashiers check, Money order, bank draft & personal check is fine. (if you dog me with a bounced check I will hunt you down with the help of Zipcode, Big Al, and a host of other big guys )
> 
> *


Da Two-Fitty CLUB!


----------



## Brandon

MADURO_MAS_DURO said:


> *Da Two-Fitty CLUB!  *


More like the Three-fitty club


----------



## poker

latest list of confirmed participants



poker: 1 confirmed
Brandon: 2 confirmed
seagarsmoker: 1 confirmed
MADURO_MAS_DURO: 2 confirmed
one90proof: 1 confirmed
edisonbird: 1 confirmed
relaxnsmoke: 2 confirmed
drc: 1 confirmed 
TSS: 1 confirmed
CCSmith: 1 confirmed
Matt R: 2 confirmed
nero: 1 confirmed
robmcd: 1 confirmed
Scuba Steve: 1 confirmed
rkt: 1 confirmed
BayouDawg: 1 confirmed
DeanW: 1 confirmed
Mic: 1 confirmed
Budman: 1 confirmed
FrankB: 1 confirmed
Mayor: 1 confirmed
hogg: 1 confirmed
IHT: 1 confirmed
okie2: 1 confirmed
Habana Mike: 1 confirmed
PJT35: 1 confirmed
DiverBob: 1
Lusi: 1
filly: 1
DaveC: 1
5by50: 1


----------



## DiverBob

Confirming one Palio, please.


----------



## IHT

poker, could you PM me your address. i'm in germany and mailing you my $$ will take about a week to get there via US mail (i'm workin on a military post).

let me know how much + shipping it will be.
thanks


----------



## filly

Confirmed one cutter.
P.S. Dean, you are more than welcome to carpool with us each Sat to Poker's since you're right around the corner!


----------



## poker

latest list of confirmed participants.

Update: I may have good news. Price might get better than I thought  

poker: 1 confirmed
Brandon: 2 confirmed
seagarsmoker: 1 confirmed
MADURO_MAS_DURO: 2 confirmed
one90proof: 1 confirmed
edisonbird: 1 confirmed
relaxnsmoke: 2 confirmed
drc: 1 confirmed 
TSS: 1 confirmed
CCSmith: 1 confirmed
Matt R: 2 confirmed
nero: 1 confirmed
robmcd: 1 confirmed
Scuba Steve: 1 confirmed
rkt: 1 confirmed
BayouDawg: 1 confirmed
DeanW: 1 confirmed
Mic: 1 confirmed
Budman: 1 confirmed
FrankB: 1 confirmed
Mayor: 1 confirmed
hogg: 1 confirmed
IHT: 1 confirmed
okie2: 1 confirmed
Habana Mike: 1 confirmed
PJT35: 1 confirmed
DiverBob: 1 confirmed
filly: 1 confirmed
DaveC: 1
5by50: 1
Lusi: 1


----------



## Treyjo43

Damn i dont know how the hell i missed this, is it to late for me to get one? I understand if it is.


----------



## poker

Sorry Treyjo43 but its a little too late at this point. If I get an extra one I'll let you know ASAP.


----------



## Treyjo43

I understand Poker, thats what I get for not paying attention to whats goin on


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO

poker said:


> *latest list of confirmed participants.
> 
> Update: I may have good news. Price might get better than I thought
> 
> *


WOOHOO! I see poker is applying one of those UFC figure-four-leg-locks on the vendor!


----------



## poker

*good & bad news*

Ok guys, heres the latest news I have:

We may possibly have a problem with getting all the cutters (35) we need in one swoop. The retailer I am dealing with has like 15 in stock and just ordered all the remaining the distributer had in stock. This is still shy of the total of cutters we need. 
I have been assured...
1) we will get the cutters at something like 24.50 ea. (less shipping)
2) something like 20 or so cutters in stock will be mailed to me
3) all remaining orders not filled this time, will get filled for the same price as soon as they are in stock again from the distributer.

***for those that want to volunteer to wait for the second order, I will personally try to make it worth your wait. I'll toss in 2 cigars out of my own Havana stash to each person who will wait till the second shipment arrives (I have no idea when this will be, to be honest). First come first serve on sign ups for this.

My most humble appologies for this slight glitch in the group order, but I promise all of you will be taken care of to get the cutter at the price mentioned above.

poker: 1 confirmed*
Brandon: 2 confirmed
seagarsmoker: 1 confirmed
MADURO_MAS_DURO: 2 confirmed
one90proof: 1 confirmed
edisonbird: 1 confirmed
relaxnsmoke: 2 confirmed*
drc: 1 confirmed 
TSS: 1 confirmed
CCSmith: 1 confirmed
Matt R: 2 confirmed
nero: 1 confirmed
robmcd: 1 confirmed
Scuba Steve: 1 confirmed
rkt: 1 confirmed
BayouDawg: 1 confirmed
DeanW: 1 confirmed
Mic: 1 confirmed
Budman: 1 confirmed
FrankB: 1 confirmed
Mayor: 1 confirmed
hogg: 1 confirmed
IHT: 1 confirmed*
okie2: 1 confirmed
Habana Mike: 1 confirmed
PJT35: 1 confirmed
DiverBob: 1 confirmed
filly: 1 confirmed
DaveC: 1 confirmed
5by50: 1 confirmed
Lusi: 1

* denotes will wait for 2ed shipment


----------



## IHT

I CAN WAIT!!
hell, not just for the 'gars, but cuz i don't get home til feb 2nd from germany, then i turn around and fly back from the 18th of feb to the 12th of march...
i won't be around to USE it very often (and my scissors will do for now).

so, just let me know how much, and i'll be content to wait.

THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## relaxnsmoke

I'll wait Poker. I'm in no hurry. Please do not feel obligated to send anything from your pesonal stash. But put me on the wait list....................and LMK when you need cash, addys, etc. I have a drawer full of cutters, just not the coveted Palio. So no big deal to me, I can wait a few months. Thanks for doing us the favor! rns

PS, we moved into a new house this past month, so you'll need my new addy. :w


----------



## poker

Thanks guys, the list has been updated.

relaxnsmoke: my offer for the 2 included cigars stands firm.


----------



## okie2

Hey Kelly I have no problem waiting. No dog rockets needed!


----------



## TSS

No problem, I'll wait.


----------



## robmcd

kelly- no problem waiting here... i can pick mine up at your birthday herf :w


----------



## DeanW

Kelly I can wait brotha!! The offer for the cutters was an unexpected treat...There is no need to break out your fire pit sticks, I always call MMD for those!! 


So for now, I will continue to bite the cap off with my teeth, like in an old western cowboy movie..

Yeeee Haaaw!! :w 



If I could only remember not to swallow!!


----------



## dayplanner

Poker, I can wait, I will just bite the end off till then. :r


----------



## hogg

good things come to those who wait, I guess.

I'll wait. or not. Whatever works.


----------



## Mayor

School has overtaken my life.....like I have time to smoke a cigar Add me to the wait list if needed.


J


----------



## Budman

I can wait also...I will be traveling on business for the next 2 weeks.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## filly

I can wait also...no biggie.. thanks for all your work on this thing!


----------



## Matt R

I wasn't going to pick mine up until July anyway.


----------



## poker

Ok folks I think were good for now. First off, I wish to once again appologize for this lil glitch. Secondly, I wish to thank those who volunteered to wait till the second shipment.

I'll post on this thread as soon as the cutters in the first shipment arrive, and how many. At that time, we will exchange addresses and arrange payment.





poker: 1 confirmed*
Mayor: 1 confirmed*
filly: 1 confirmed*
robmcd: 1 confirmed*
edisonbird: 1 confirmed*
relaxnsmoke: 2 confirmed*
DeanW: 1 confirmed*
TSS: 1 confirmed*
Budman: 1 confirmed*
Matt R: 2 confirmed*
hogg: 1 confirmed*
IHT: 1 confirmed*
okie2: 1 confirmed*
nero: 1 confirmed
Brandon: 2 confirmed
Scuba Steve: 1 confirmed
rkt: 1 confirmed
BayouDawg: 1 confirmed
drc: 1 confirmed 
CCSmith: 1 confirmed
Mic: 1 confirmed
FrankB: 1 confirmed
Habana Mike: 1 confirmed
PJT35: 1 confirmed
DiverBob: 1 confirmed
DaveC: 1 confirmed
5by50: 1 confirmed
Lusi: 1seagarsmoker: 1 confirmed
MADURO_MAS_DURO: 2 confirmed
one90proof: 1 confirmed

* denotes will wait for 2ed shipment


----------



## BayouDawg

*Re: good & bad news*

No worries, I can wait. Also, no need to sweeten this already sweet deal, I just appreciate your going to all of this trouble in the first place. Let me know if/when you need a check.

-BD


----------



## DiverBob

If you still need another "waiter", I can wait since this is going to be my "emergency back-up Palio" anyway. You don't need to send any of your dog rockets to make up for the wait.


----------



## Brandon

poker said:


> *Sorry Treyjo43 but its a little too late at this point. If I get an extra one I'll let you know ASAP. *


I think I may have located my misplaced cutter. Treyjo43 can have the 2nd one I ordered, and I'll take 1 cutter.


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO

Hey Kel!

I can wait on the 2nd. The 1st is for my bro-in-law's B-Day coming up. No need to give me smokes...you are always more than generous and I'm still trying to "catch up" to your stage of generositis!


----------



## drc

Looks like you have all the waiters you need, but I'm in no hurry. Whatever works out. Thanks again for coordinating.


----------



## CCSmith

I can wait or not - doesn't matter.

Oh, and when you're including the cigars for the "waiters", remember - Diverbob is the one that called you a cheap bastige!
:r


----------



## FrankB

Kelly, i too dont mind waiting, as i dont really know where i will be after 12th of feb. contract ending here in austin. the cutter you can send to several addresses and i would certainly take a raincheck on the cigars, hell wouldnt even hold you to it. do appreciate the generous offer. Frank B


----------



## rkt

Hey I just read the thread. No hurry here. I have a few other cutters around. I can wait if need be.


----------



## Deem

Since I have been absent for awhile, I would like to thank Maduro Mas Maduro for getting me one of these.
Jess, you're the man.
Let me know when you get them


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO

Deem said:


> *Since I have been absent for awhile, I would like to thank Maduro Mas Maduro for getting me one of these.
> Jess, you're the man.
> Let me know when you get them  *


Deem's a good! He gifted me a whole box of 1492's let me know when they come in and we'll do the exchange!


----------



## seagarsmoker

No hurry here either poker - I can wait for second shipment. Plan on picking it up in person...


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO

seagarsmoker said:


> *No hurry here either poker - I can wait for second shipment. Plan on picking it up in person...  *


Is that a warning?  I'll inform ATF at O'hare and LAX...


----------



## DeanW

Okay, I wanna know how much is MMD paying Deem to say something nice about him....Jess is it because you secretly told Deem that your lil apple with a stem is going to be named after him?  

You can not distract me with that lil white guy aimlessly wondering around your sig tag!! Tho it is a little hypnotic and relaxing, I will never say MMD is da man..

Even if you remind me that you throw a mean herf and arrange for it to be in one of nicest, most sought after locations west of the Mississippi (Grand Havana Room)...And tho its prolly the only time I'll get a chance to ever be inside without having to busta cap in someone's arse, or 459 the joint (Calif Penal Code Section for Burglary), I ain't gonna say it!!! 

Maybe after a couple of shots and :al x5.....MMD ain't such a bad guy....


----------



## dayplanner

if needed i can wait... btw i'll take everyone's 2 stick offer that passed up on it 

thanks kelly, let me know.

-nero


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO

DeanW said:


> *Maybe after a couple of shots and :al x5.....MMD ain't such a bad guy.... *


Geez I hope you're not volunteering for Nissan Open Security. For sure I'd stick you in the Friggin Parking Lot! I'd make you bring me an ISOM everyday too and you'd like it!!

So when you say the above quote, you won't be saying it with a cigar in your hand cuz I'll have already smoked thru your stash!!


----------



## IHT

well, if there are any left from the first batch, i'll volunteer to move up and save you a few sticks. seems like a lot raised their hands for the 2nd batch, but if you're gonna have some from the 1st batch left over, i'll take one and you can cross my name off the list of late ones.

whatever works for you is what i'm getting at.

any word from the vendor?


----------



## poker

Still awaiting shipment. I'll post here as soon as they arrive.


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO

WOOHOO...I can't wait!!!


----------



## dayplanner

Bring em on !!!!:w


----------



## Habana Mike

I'm good either way - looking forward to getting a "decent" cutter. Thanks for putting this together Kelly.


----------



## poker

Thank you for your order. Your order has been packaged and is ready for shipment via fed ex home delivery on 1/27/2004. Your tracking number is 149096010050010.

Please note: Tracking numbers for UPS and FedEx may not update on the associated website for 1 - 3 days after receiving this notice. The tracking numbers are valid and the package is in transit, but the website may not reflect any information yet because it has not propogated through all of the systems. If the shipment is via USPS Priority, the number above is a delivery confirmation number. It is NOT a tracking number. Delivery confirmation numbers will confirm successful delivery of a package. They will not show any intermediate steps the package may take including acceptance at the USPS counter.


----------



## IHT

cool.


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO

KEWL!!!


----------



## IHT

fed ex says it's OUT FOR DELIVERY!!

so, what do you need from me/us?


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO

IHT said:


> *fed ex says it's OUT FOR DELIVERY!!
> 
> so, what do you need from me/us? *


 DINERO, DUCATS, MULA, CASHOLA, DOLLABILLS, SIRTY DOWRAH!!


----------



## poker

I should get the bill with the cutters, so I will know exactly what I was charged when they are delivered. I'll post ASAP with any info.

What I will need will be an email from all of you with:

Shipping address: 
Full name:
CS handle:

My email address is [email protected]

I will email you back with the EXACT cost of the cutters including shipping charges.

Im told to expect a shipment of 17 cutters in this first shipment. I will need this information from the gracious folks who volunteered to wait until the second shipment as well.

Thanks to everyone for being patient.


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO

email sent


----------



## drc

MADURO_MAS_DURO said:


> *email sent *


What he said.


----------



## IHT

MADURO_MAS_DURO said:


> *email sent *


what he said


----------



## Mic

Email Sent


----------



## dayplanner

What he said.


----------



## DeanW

La e-mail was senta!!


----------



## filly

email sent!


----------



## poker

1 nero: 1 confirmed 
2-3 Brandon: 2 confirmed ☺
4 Scuba Steve: 1 confirmed
5 rkt: 1 confirmed ☺
6 BayouDawg: 1 confirmed ☺
7 one90proof: 1 confirmed
8 CCSmith: 1 confirmed
9 Mic: 1 confirmed ☺
10-11 MADURO_MAS_DURO: 2 confirmed ☺
12 Habana Mike: 1 confirmed ☺
13 PJT35: 1 confirmed ☺
14 DiverBob: 1 confirmed
15 DaveC: 1 confirmed
16 5by50: 1 confirmed
17 Lusi: 1 confirmed

seagarsmoker: 1 confirmed*
poker: 1 confirmed*
Mayor: 1 confirmed*
filly: 1 confirmed* ☺
robmcd: 1 confirmed* ☺
edisonbird: 1 confirmed* ☺
relaxnsmoke: 2 confirmed* ☺
DeanW: 1 confirmed* ☺
TSS: 1 confirmed* ☺
Budman: 1 confirmed*
Matt R: 2 confirmed*
hogg: 1 confirmed*
IHT: 1 confirmed* ☺
okie2: 1 confirmed*
drc: 1 confirmed* ☺
FrankB: 1 confirmed*


* Volunteered to wait until second shipment

☺ I got your email & have your address

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Shipping on the 17 cutters I received in this first shipment came out like this...

Cutter price: $24.50ea
Shipping on the 17 cutters: $9.38 ($0.55 per cutter)
=
$25.05 + shipping from me to you (approx $3.80 USPS)
= 
grand total of a whopping $28.85 ea delivered.


Guess what? They came with nifty little cases too!
This generous vendors card will be included with each cutter so you know who to really thank for getting us this price.

All those in second shipment will also get the same price I am assured.


----------



## IHT

as my buddy "coppertop" would say, "sweet balls".
i have no clue what that means, but it seems fitting. 

can't wait to get mine.


----------



## poker

Just so you guys/gals know, I pretty much trust all of you so Im gonna start sending these things out ASAP (no, I aint gonna wait for payment. Send it when you can)


----------



## one90proof

Email sent! Thank you Poker!!!


----------



## poker

1 nero: 1 confirmed 
2-3 Brandon: 2 confirmed ☺
4 Scuba Steve: 1 confirmed
5 rkt: 1 confirmed ☺
6 BayouDawg: 1 confirmed ☺
7 one90proof: 1 confirmed ☺
8 CCSmith: 1 confirmed ☺
9 Mic: 1 confirmed ☺
10-11 MADURO_MAS_DURO: 2 confirmed ☺
12 Habana Mike: 1 confirmed ☺
13 PJT35: 1 confirmed ☺
14 DiverBob: 1 confirmed
15 DaveC: 1 confirmed
16 5by50: 1 confirmed
17 Lusi: 1 confirmed

seagarsmoker: 1 confirmed*
poker: 1 confirmed*
Mayor: 1 confirmed* ☺
filly: 1 confirmed* ☺
robmcd: 1 confirmed* ☺
edisonbird: 1 confirmed* ☺
relaxnsmoke: 2 confirmed* ☺
DeanW: 1 confirmed* ☺
TSS: 1 confirmed* ☺
Budman: 1 confirmed*
Matt R: 2 confirmed*
hogg: 1 confirmed*
IHT: 1 confirmed* ☺
okie2: 1 confirmed*
drc: 1 confirmed* ☺
FrankB: 1 confirmed*


* Volunteered to wait until second shipment

☺ I got your email & have your address


----------



## Brandon

Very nice! Payment will go out next year... uhhh, I mean today!


----------



## Habana Mike

Tres cool!!!!

Check's in the mail, and I promise not to..... .....


----------



## DiverBob

Email sent. :w


----------



## DiverBob

DiverBob said:


> *Email sent. :w *


Email bounced, pm sent.  :al


----------



## Matt R

Kel, you want those of us in the holding pattern to send payment now, or wait? LMK


----------



## Mic

Payment sent 

Once again, thanks so much for the great price and the time spent get this all together !!!


Bret


----------



## poker

Best to just wait Matt, since there is no confirmation as to just when the second batch will make its way here. To those who have already sent payment, I thank you & will keep a record of who has paid and who has not whether you are in the first order group or the second one.


Latest list:

1 nero: 1 confirmed 
2-3 Brandon: 2 confirmed ☺
4 Scuba Steve: 1 confirmed
5 rkt: 1 confirmed ☺
6 BayouDawg: 1 confirmed ☺
7 one90proof: 1 confirmed ☺
8 CCSmith: 1 confirmed ☺
9 Mic: 1 confirmed ☺
10-11 MADURO_MAS_DURO: 2 confirmed ☺
12 Habana Mike: 1 confirmed ☺
13 PJT35: 1 confirmed ☺
14 DiverBob: 1 confirmed ☺
15 DaveC: 1 confirmed
16 5by50: 1 confirmed
17 Lusi: 1 confirmed

seagarsmoker: 1 confirmed* ☺
poker: 1 confirmed*
Mayor: 1 confirmed* ☺
filly: 1 confirmed* ☺
robmcd: 1 confirmed* ☺
edisonbird: 1 confirmed* ☺
relaxnsmoke: 2 confirmed* ☺
DeanW: 1 confirmed* ☺
TSS: 1 confirmed* ☺
Budman: 1 confirmed*
Matt R: 2 confirmed* ☺
hogg: 1 confirmed* ☺
IHT: 1 confirmed* ☺
okie2: 1 confirmed*
drc: 1 confirmed* ☺
FrankB: 1 confirmed*


* Volunteered to wait until second shipment

☺ I got your email & have your address


----------



## DiverBob

Certified disease-free poultry sent.


----------



## one90proof

Poker-

Money order is in the mail! Thanks again.

-Craig


----------



## poker

Latest list as of Friday 2/6/04
nero: 1
1: 5by50: 1☺
2-3: Brandon: 2☺
4: Scuba Steve: 1☺
5: rkt: 1☺
6: BayouDawg: 1☺
7: one90proof: 1☺
8: CCSmith: 1☺
9: Mic: 1☺
10-11: MADURO_MAS_DURO: 2☺
12: Habana Mike: 1☺
13: PJT35: 1☺
14: DiverBob: 1☺
15: DaveC: 1
16: nero: 1
17: Lusi: 1

seagarsmoker: 1 * ☺
poker: 1 * ☺
Mayor: 1 * ☺
filly: 1 * ☺
robmcd: 1 * ☺
edisonbird: 1 * ☺
relaxnsmoke: 2 * ☺
DeanW: 1 * ☺ &#9824 
TSS: 1 * ☺
Budman: 1 *
Matt R: 2 * ☺
hogg: 1 * ☺
IHT: 1 * ☺
okie2: 1 *
drc: 1 * ☺
FrankB: 1 *


* Volunteered to wait until second shipment

☺ I got your email & have your address

&#9824 Payment received


----------



## PJT35

*Palio*

Poker,

The proverbial check (cashiers) is in the mail!

Thanks again

PJT35

Now I'll have a Palio cutter, just like my hero.....DiverBob


----------



## DeanW

Payment went out 2 days ago..Thanks again!!!


----------



## poker

Got it Dean, thanks


----------



## poker

*LATEST LIST*

Latest list as of Sunday 2-8-04

1: 5by50: 1☺
2-3: Brandon: 2☺
4: Scuba Steve: 1☺
5: rkt: 1☺
6: BayouDawg: 1☺
7: one90proof: 1☺ &#9824 
8: CCSmith: 1☺ &#9824 
9: Mic: 1☺ &#9824 
10-11: MADURO_MAS_DURO: 2☺ &#9824 
12: Habana Mike: 1☺
13: PJT35: 1☺
14: DiverBob: 1☺ &#9824 
15: DaveC: 1
16: nero: 1
17: Lusi: 1

seagarsmoker: 1 * ☺
poker: 1 * ☺
Mayor: 1 * ☺
filly: 1 * ☺
robmcd: 1 * ☺
edisonbird: 1 * ☺
relaxnsmoke: 2 * ☺
DeanW: 1 * ☺ &#9824
TSS: 1 * ☺
Budman: 1 *
Matt R: 2 * ☺
hogg: 1 * ☺
IHT: 1 * ☺
okie2: 1 *
drc: 1 * ☺
FrankB: 1 *

* Volunteered to wait until second shipment

☺ I got your email & have your address

&#9824 Payment received


----------



## DiverBob

*Re: Palio*



PJT35 said:


> *
> ...Now I'll have a Palio cutter, just like my hero.....DiverBob *


:r !!!


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO

I'd like to thank Kelly for pulling off the great price on these baby's! 

THANKS KELLY! 

I am now the proud owner of a Palio Cutter and my brother in law will also have one for his upcoming birthday.  

Thanks Again Kelly!


----------



## yesicandothat

If the price is right i would jump in for 1 maybe 2


----------



## Habana Mike

yesicandothat said:


> *If the price is right i would jump in for 1 maybe 2 *


You should have piped up about three weeks ago, yesican 

BTW, welcome to CS!


----------



## IHT

Habana Mike said:


> *BTW, welcome to CS! *


what he said


----------



## yesicandothat

I guess i should have found this form a few years ago maybe i could have had 2 for that price maybe if you do it agian i will know in time 



:w
:sb


----------



## DeanW

MADURO_MAS_DURO said:


> *I'd like to thank Kelly for pulling off the great price on these baby's!
> 
> THANKS KELLY!
> 
> I am now the proud owner of a Palio Cutter and my brother in law will also have one for his upcoming birthday.
> 
> Thanks Again Kelly! *


Saaaaweeettt!!


----------



## poker

sorry yesicandothat. Maybe next time around.


Latest list as of Monday 2-9-04


1: 5by50: 1☺
2-3: Brandon: 2☺ &#9824
4: Scuba Steve: 1☺
5: rkt: 1☺ &#9824
6: BayouDawg: 1☺
7: one90proof: 1☺ &#9824 
8: CCSmith: 1☺ &#9824 
9: Mic: 1☺ &#9824 
10-11: MADURO_MAS_DURO: 2☺ &#9824 
12: Habana Mike: 1☺ &#9824
13: PJT35: 1☺
14: DiverBob: 1☺ &#9824 
15: DaveC: 1
16: nero: 1
17: Lusi: 1

seagarsmoker: 1 * ☺
poker: 1 * ☺
Mayor: 1 * ☺
filly: 1 * ☺
robmcd: 1 * ☺
edisonbird: 1 * ☺
relaxnsmoke: 2 * ☺
DeanW: 1 * ☺ &#9824
TSS: 1 * ☺
Budman: 1 *
Matt R: 2 * ☺
hogg: 1 * ☺
IHT: 1 * ☺
okie2: 1 * ☺
drc: 1 * ☺
FrankB: 1 *


* Volunteered to wait until second shipment

☺ I got your email & have your address


----------



## poker

Heads up! Mailing out red names 
tomorrow. Delivery confirmations to follow since I gotta get them at the USPS while Im there.

Latest list as of Tuesday 2-10-04

1: 5by50: 1☺ 
2-3: Brandon: 2☺ &#9824 
4: Scuba Steve: 1☺ 
5: rkt: 1☺ &#9824 
6: BayouDawg: 1☺ &#9824 
7: one90proof: 1☺ &#9824  
8: CCSmith: 1☺ &#9824  
9: Mic: 1☺ &#9824  
10-11: MADURO_MAS_DURO: 2☺ &#9824  
12: Habana Mike: 1☺ &#9824 
13: PJT35: 1☺ &#9824 
14: DiverBob: 1☺ &#9824  
15: DaveC: 1
16: nero: 1
17: Lusi: 1

seagarsmoker: 1 * ☺
poker: 1 * ☺
Mayor: 1 * ☺
filly: 1 * ☺
robmcd: 1 * ☺
edisonbird: 1 * ☺
relaxnsmoke: 2 * ☺
DeanW: 1 * ☺ &#9824
TSS: 1 * ☺
Budman: 1 *
Matt R: 2 * ☺
hogg: 1 * ☺
IHT: 1 * ☺
okie2: 1 * ☺
drc: 1 * ☺
FrankB: 1 *

* Volunteered to wait until second shipment

☺ I got your email & have your address

&#9824 Payment received


----------



## drc

Payment went out in yesterday's mail. Thanks again, Kelly.


----------



## PJT35

Thanks Poker. I'm looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## kjunge

Hey Poker,

If I can get on a waiting list of some sort I would like a cutter. Am a fellow Audi Driver if that helps in moving me up at all on the list Not an S4, but an A4 3.0. Awesome car!!

Maybe if someone drops out.

KJ


----------



## Habana Mike

Got mine today! Can't wait to try it out.  

Thanks so much, Mr. K - you're the best!!!!!


----------



## Brandon

Got my cutters today as well. Thanks for putting this together Kelly!


----------



## Mic

I also received my cutter today in the mail 


Thank you, once again Kelly !!!!


----------



## one90proof

My cutter arrived today. Thank you, poker!!!


----------



## poker

Looks like they are starting to arrive.
Thanks guys

Latest list as of Friday 2-13-04

1: 5by50: 1☺ 
2-3: Brandon: 2☺ &#9824 Delivered
4: Scuba Steve: 1☺ 
5: rkt: 1☺ &#9824 
6: BayouDawg: 1☺ &#9824 
7: one90proof: 1☺ &#9824  Delivered
8: CCSmith: 1☺ &#9824  
9: Mic: 1☺ &#9824  Delivered
10-11: MADURO_MAS_DURO: 2☺ &#9824  Delivered
12: Habana Mike: 1☺ &#9824 Delivered
13: PJT35: 1☺ &#9824 
14: DiverBob: 1☺ &#9824  
15: DaveC: 1
16: nero: 1
17: Lusi: 1

seagarsmoker: 1 * ☺
poker: 1 * ☺
Mayor: 1 * ☺
filly: 1 * ☺
robmcd: 1 * ☺
edisonbird: 1 * ☺
relaxnsmoke: 2 * ☺ &#9824
DeanW: 1 * ☺ &#9824
TSS: 1 * ☺
Budman: 1 * ☺
Matt R: 2 * ☺
hogg: 1 * ☺
IHT: 1 * ☺
okie2: 1 * ☺ &#9824
drc: 1 * ☺ &#9824
FrankB: 1 *

* Volunteered to wait until second shipment

☺ I got your email & have your address

&#9824 Payment received


----------



## prccap1

Poker, do you have any of these left??


----------



## CCSmith

Got mine on Friday and immediately used it on a '98 RyJ PC. Damn, that's a nice cut. And the cigar was pretty good, too 

Thanks poker!!!


----------



## poker

Actually prccap1 I dont. Didnt even get enough for the original group so it had to split among 2 groups. Were waiting on the second batch from the vendor currently. Sorry my friend.

Latest list as of Monday 2/16/04

1: 5by50: 1☺ 
2-3: Brandon: 2☺ &#9824 Delivered
4: Scuba Steve: 1☺ 
5: rkt: 1☺ &#9824 
6: BayouDawg: 1☺ &#9824 
7: one90proof: 1☺ &#9824  Delivered
8: CCSmith: 1☺ &#9824  Delivered
9: Mic: 1☺ &#9824  Delivered
10-11: MADURO_MAS_DURO: 2☺ &#9824  Delivered
12: Habana Mike: 1☺ &#9824 Delivered
13: PJT35: 1☺ &#9824 Delivered
14: DiverBob: 1☺ &#9824  
15: DaveC: 1☺
16: nero: 1
17: Lusi: 1

seagarsmoker: 1 * ☺
poker: 1 * ☺ &#9824
Mayor: 1 * ☺
filly: 1 * ☺
robmcd: 1 * ☺
edisonbird: 1 * ☺
relaxnsmoke: 2 * ☺ &#9824
DeanW: 1 * ☺ &#9824
TSS: 1 * ☺
Budman: 1 * ☺
Matt R: 2 * ☺
hogg: 1 * ☺
IHT: 1 * ☺
okie2: 1 * ☺ &#9824
drc: 1 * ☺ &#9824
FrankB: 1 *

* Volunteered to wait until second shipment

☺ I got your email & have your address

&#9824 Payment received


----------



## TSS

Payment sent.


----------



## BayouDawg

Received today, thanks again for everything!


----------



## PJT35

Got mine....Thanks!

PJT35


----------



## DeanW

Hey poker, 

If those last 3 guys don't hurry up and smash the 'ol "piggybank" and get you yer money, looks like we may have a couple of auction items.. Woohoo we're having an auction, we're having an auction!!!


Don't worry bout the notifications, I let everyone know!!!!  









Just kiddin my friend!!


----------



## poker

[email protected]


----------



## gooch

Poker, 
Is this still going on?

thanks, 
gooch


----------



## poker

Sorry gooch, signups for this group buy has been closed for a while now. Next time.


----------



## Budman

Payment sent this morning...

Bob


----------



## poker

Latest list as of Thursday 2/19/04

1: 5by50: Delivered (awaiting payment)
4: Scuba Steve: Delivered (awaiting payment)

15: DaveC: 1 (awaiting delivery address, awaiting payment)
16: nero: 1 (awaiting delivery address, awaiting payment)
17: Lusi: 1 (awaiting delivery address, awaiting payment)

Waiting for second shipment:

seagarsmoker: 1 
poker: 1 
Mayor: 1 
filly: 1 
robmcd: 1 
edisonbird: 1 
relaxnsmoke: 2 &#9824
DeanW: 1 &#9824
TSS: 1 &#9824
Budman: 1 &#9824
Matt R: 2 
hogg: 1 
IHT: 1 
okie2: 1 &#9824
drc: 1 &#9824
FrankB: 1 (mailing address needed)

&#9824 Payment received


----------



## G-Man

*Any Left*

Any cutters without a future owner? I need a really good cutter.


----------



## IHT

poker, i'll be sending payment here soon, probably after i get to europe when i have time.


----------



## kjunge

Please put me on the next list if possible.

Thanks,
KJ


----------



## poker

G-Man: Sorry it dosent look like there will any left overs. Maybe next time.

IHT: No problem

Kjunge: Sure, I'll post if we do another after this is all over.

Latest list as of Sunday 2/22/04

4: Scuba Steve: Delivered (awaiting payment)

15: DaveC: 1 (awaiting delivery address, awaiting payment)
16: nero: 1 (awaiting delivery address, awaiting payment)
17: Lusi: 1 (awaiting delivery address, awaiting payment)

Waiting for second shipment:

seagarsmoker: 1 
poker: 1 &#9824
Mayor: 1 
filly: 1 
robmcd: 1 
edisonbird: 1 
relaxnsmoke: 2 &#9824
DeanW: 1 &#9824
TSS: 1 &#9824
Budman: 1 &#9824
Matt R: 2 
hogg: 1 
IHT: 1 
okie2: 1 
drc: 1 &#9824
FrankB: 1

&#9824 Payment received


----------



## IHT

just saw these in a german tabak shop in regensburg.. for 79 Euros!! which is right on $100!!


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO

Poker...Thanks again, My brother in law can't stop talking about this cutter. "It's pretty damn sharp!"


----------



## Guest

I'll take one.


----------



## yesicandothat

Please put me on the next list if possible.

Maybe i'll get lucky and get one this time around


----------



## IHT

poker, just need to get me an envelope and yo money will be on a slow plane from Europe...


----------



## ads47

I would like three if you do it again.

thanks
ads


----------



## poker

I'm *still* waiting on the second batch to become available from the mfg.

If I do attempt another group buy on Palios, I'll post it in a seperate new thread, but it'll be a while if I do.


----------



## one90proof

I have been using my new cutter for a while now and it works exceptionally well. Thanks again poker for making this happen!


----------



## Budman

Poker have you heard anything about an expected delivery date? 

Thanks.


----------



## poker

Wish I did, but unfortunately nothing yet. I will definetly let everyone know as soon as I hear anything.

If the wait is too long for anyone, feel free to let me know at anytime if you wish out of the group buy. Just keep in mind if opting to bail out on this, you cannot change your mind once they are available to get them at the original group buy price. Those who have paid in advance will get a full 100% refund if they so choose.

Once again, Im sorry for the delay.


----------



## Guest

ILL TAKE TWO OF THEM IF POSSIBLE...THANKS KEL...


----------



## MTusa

Hey bro, how's it going? Nice ride BTW. My father has an allroad and A6 2.7T. My brother and I each currently have 100CSs.

If you have anybody that bails on you I will step up. Also, keep me in mind if another group buy happens.

Hope all is well with you. Look forward to seeing you and the other guys again soon.


----------



## IHT

my payment is going out this afternoon.
sorry took me so long. hope you get the 2nd batch in soon.


----------



## poker

Thanks IHT, I hope so too!


----------



## coppertop

I know that I talked to you about this before. But if anyone drops out or if you do another group buy count me in please. Thanks Poker



u


----------



## poker

Just to let everyone know that I havent forgotten about you. I'm still waiting for them to become available but heres a bit of info I got in a PM on the 8th...

_________________________________________________________________
Hey buddy,
Just to give you an update. I spoke to the people who own the company that make the Palio's today (not the distributor) and they said the cutters were finally shipped out on Monday, so the distributor should have them by weeks end and can begin shipping to retailers. Hopefully this means you might see them by next weeks end. Hope all is well for you.
_________________________________________________________________


Once again I appreciate everyones patience & understanding in this.


----------



## IHT

cool deal.

did you get my payment yet?


----------



## poker

Got it yesterday bro, thank you


----------



## poker

Just so everyone knows, I'm still on top of this. Will be making some phone calls tomorrow.
This will *NOT*  turn out like the Seleccion Robusto Group Purchase by nero. I promise you that.


----------



## rkt

If it had we would all have to take some of your ring gauge!  


Just teasin'! I got mine and it works GREAT!!!


----------



## robmcd

poker said:


> Just so everyone knows, I'm still on top of this. Will be making some phone calls tomorrow.
> This will *NOT*  turn out like the Seleccion Robusto Group Purchase by nero. I promise you that.


i know where you live :r


----------



## poker

robmcd said:


> i know where you live :r


....and I know how to hack a certain schools computer & elevate your status to janitor! :r


----------



## robmcd

poker said:


> ....and I know how to hack a certain schools computer & elevate your status to janitor! :r


actually, if you could just give me a 100% raise i'd be happy.


----------



## poker

I'll see what I can do lol :r


----------



## Budman

Poker,

Did you get any news?


----------



## poker

Still not available from our source & I have other sources that tell me the same thing. I hope this clears up soon.


----------



## IHT

well, did the Palio company quit making them? if they still make them, i'm not worried, just send them whenever. 
i have faith in such a highly regarded man as yourself (no ass-kissing).


----------



## poker

IHT said:


> well, did the Palio company quit making them? if they still make them, i'm not worried, just send them whenever.
> i have faith in such a highly regarded man as yourself (no ass-kissing).


No, they have not discontinued making them as far as all sources I know tell me.
More info should be available soon enough.


----------



## poker

*GOOD NEWS (finally)*

The backordered Palios are verified on the way to retailer & soon as they get them they will be on their way here to shipped out to those who have waited so patiently. Once again, I humbly appologize for the great delay in this matter. 
As stated earlier, those that have waited for this second half of the group buy will get a pack of cigars along with their cutter for being so patient.


----------



## relaxnsmoke

Yaba Daba Doo! :w I can start living a little more of "clean cut life" now!


----------



## IHT

*Re: GOOD NEWS (finally)*



poker said:


> The backordered Palios are verified on the way to retailer & soon as they get them they will be on their way here to shipped out to those who have waited so patiently. Once again, I humbly appologize for the great delay in this matter.
> As stated earlier, those that have waited for this second half of the group buy will get a pack of cigars along with their cutter for being so patient.


well worth the wait, i'm sure.
thanks for hooking us all up.

to the rest of you guys, these very palio cutters go for about 80 Euros in the shops in germany ($100). 
what a deal..


----------



## mr.c

........if you happen to have one extra let me know  

joe


----------



## FrankB

Hey Poker, in that group that has been waiting patiently, passed on a Palio in one of the shops I frequent, for $55 bucks. What is the damage on this next group? And are you still going to comp us patient apes with some of your fine cigars? Wont hold ya to it, but I do want one of them cutters. Frank B


----------



## FrankB

Poker, sorry didnt finish reading the post about the cutters and the freebies. Frank B


----------



## poker

*Okay, the Palios are on the way to my house as I type this!!!* I'll post again as soon as they arrive.

Again, thank to everyone for being so patient with this


----------



## Matt R

Keep mine and I'll get 'em in July. Thanks bruddah!


----------



## drc

Woohoo! I know it will be worth the wait. Thanks bro.


----------



## Budman

Great news!!! I knew good things come to those that wait


----------



## poker

WOOHOO!

Ok, I'll start shipping to group 2 as soon as tomorrow


----------



## coppertop

Cool I can't wait. Thanks Poker  



Ctop


----------



## IHT

poker said:


> WOOHOO!


i second the "woohoo"

WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO!

my 4 yr old cut his bubble gum cigar with my cheapy scissors this past weekend.


----------



## Jaxstraww

Would anyone have a link to what these Palio's look like?
Can someone tell me what the price was in the group buy?
Finally, Are there any still available?

(Xikar is in the shop. I need a second dependable cutter)

Thanks.

Shane


----------



## IHT

PM sent, irish


----------



## Jaxstraww

Thanks. If any extras come up for under the $30 please send me a PM.

Thanks


Shane


----------



## filly

Wohoooo! got my cutter last night personally! The little case they come in is really nice as well.
Thanks so very much Poker for going to all this work!


----------



## coppertop

Cool filly, I can't wait to get mine.




Ctop


----------



## Budman

I am hoping to try that baby out tomorrow night...


----------



## IHT

can't wait.
now i have to stock my humidor!!!


----------



## robmcd

i'll get mine at socal too kelly - thanks again for putting whatever it is we're doing together


----------



## poker

OK, I hope I got this right. If not let me know in a PM or email & it will be corrected if I left your name off:

Budman (Coming USPS Priority w/cigars)

Coppertop (Coming USPS Priority w/cigars)

TSS (Coming USPS Priority w/cigars)

Hogg (Coming USPS Priority w/cigars)

Mayor (Coming USPS Priority w/cigars)

drc (Coming USPS Priority w/cigars)

Relaxnsmoke (Coming USPS Priority w/cigars)

IHT (Coming USPS Priority w/cigars)

MattR (will pick up at SoCal V)

seagarsmoker (will pick up at SoCal V)

Robmcd (will pick up at SoCal V)

I appologize in advance if I left anyone off. * Please * let me know if I did. I could be wrong but cannot recall recieving a check/M.O. from edisonbird, Frank B, DaveC or Lusi (and Nero too :r ).

Again, thank you for all your unbelieveable patience in all of this.


----------



## coppertop

Kelly you are too kind. I was not expecting any smokes, thank you.


Mike


----------



## poker

Not just _any_ smokes, but some of the aged ones I love dearly  (3 per package)

Also going to send okie2 a _very very_ special package for his generousity in giving his slot to coppertop


----------



## okie2

"_very very_"......Oh Me!! ......I feel _something_ puckering!


----------



## drc

okie2 said:


> "_very very_"......Oh Me!! ......I feel _something_ puckering!


 :r :r :r


----------



## coppertop

Yes Okie is very generous....and I thank him again.

Thanks Bob



Ctop


----------



## IHT

i've seen pokers website and his "choice" smokes... mmm... mc robusto el..... mmmm
huh... wha, i was dreaming...

did you say my cutter's in the mail?


----------



## poker

IHT said:


> i've seen pokers website and his "choice" smokes... mmm... mc robusto el..... mmmm
> huh... wha, i was dreaming...
> 
> did you say my cutter's in the mail?


Yes your cutters in the mail
No, not MC EL Robustos. Better.


----------



## okie2

poker said:


> Yes your cutters in the mail
> No, not MC EL Robustos. Better.


Don't you just love it when Poker talks dirty like this!

Poor ole Greg is about to get his "Cuban cherry" obliterated!

Greg, if you could equate your previous Cuban smokes to sex, then you have only been dealing in foreplay. Now you better go get the KY jelly, cause the real thing is coming at you baby!! I can't wait to hear the moans!


----------



## relaxnsmoke

AWESOME!
Thriving in Seattle!


----------



## IHT

i am sure they are better... thanks a boatload. 

yes, it would be nice to have my cherry busted again.

maybe i'll have photos of it this time, i can post to the web for all to see?
u 

i gotta feeling some of you might like that too much though...
:fu


----------



## coppertop

Hmmm better......well I can't wait. 

Thanks again Poker. I can't wait  


Ctop


----------



## Budman

Looking forward to trying that baby out. I am hoping it arrives today, its my anniversary and my wife gave me a Colibri crystal ashtray. After an evening out, hopefully I can break both of my new accessories in and try one of those 'better' cigars  

Bob

Thanks again, Poker, for everything!!!!


----------



## filly

Happy Anniv Bob! :al


----------



## coppertop

Happy anniversary Bob. How many years have you been happily married?????


----------



## poker

Happy Anniversary Bob!


----------



## IHT

coppertop said:


> Happy anniversary Bob. How many years have you been happily married?????


how about, "how many years have you been married?" cuz if you add the happily in there, sometimes you get answers of "the first 6 months..." or, "been married 10 years, only 1 of it was happy."
etc, etc.


seriously though, congrats.
-----------------

poker, my wife (which i'm HAPPILY MARRIED to) called and let me know that the package made it safely to the house today.
thanks a lot.


----------



## Budman

I have been married for 4 years. My wife is really great and is very cigar supporting. I did get the cigars and the cutter today, very nice. Going to have a nice dinner and a nice Cohiba DC EL with a glass of port for dessert and who knows  

Thanks everyone,
Bob


----------



## cwaddell_1

congrats bob!

I just took the plunge on the 12th. I got a great one too. for a wedding gift she gave me a Havana Cigar Smoker Sculpture.


----------



## TSS

Poker,

The cutter and the cigars arrived today ! What a nice surprise !!
Thanks for a great group buy.


----------



## drc

Woo hoo! Cutter and cigars arrived today. Can't thank you enough, Kelly. I used to think the cutter that came with my Csonka Valet was a good instrument. Then I used the Palio. Man, oh, man, what a difference. Went through the cigar like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## relaxnsmoke

Budman said:


> I have been married for 4 years. My wife is really great and is very cigar supporting. I did get the cigars and the cutter today, very nice. Going to have a nice dinner and a nice Cohiba DC EL with a glass of port for dessert and who knows
> 
> Thanks everyone,
> Bob


Congratulations Budman! Have a great night and many, many more great years. :w

Thanks Poker! I'll try and not swing open the humidor and cut everything.  You have done us all a great favor Kelly, an honor to know you. Very kind. :w rns


----------



## coppertop

Got mine today Kelly. Thanks so much, you da best


----------



## hogg

So that must be what my Postal notice is from a CA zip. What a nice surprise! Going tomorrow to pick it up along with a Moss package from Chula Vista, then going sailing for the weekend!

Cheers!


----------



## poker

Great. Sounds like they are all arriving or have already arrived. The cigars I included were selected randomly & I have no idea who got what cigars. The 3 cigars I sent consisted of a combo of those listed below:


2000 Partagas Edicion Limitada Torps (when they were initially released)

1996 Partagas Petit Coronas 

2004 Partagas Series D No. 4 

1998 Quai d'Orsay Gran Coronas 

1998 H Upmann Monarches


----------



## IHT

poker said:


> 2000 Partagas Edicion Limitada Torps (when they were initially released)
> 
> 1996 Partagas Petit Coronas
> 
> 1998 Quai d'Orsay Gran Coronas had mine last night, was damn good, thanks. i had never even seen one of these in person before! i was trying to show my wife the bit of plume that was on there... she wasn't following me very well though, so i scrapped trying to explain.


the cutter works better than expected. i grabbed a dog rocket (consuegra #9 Maduro) on the way to class and snipped that cap off in a hurry. it was such a good/clean cut, i had to show my neighbor (who is also in that class) and he was amazed as well (he has a xikar).


----------



## coppertop

Yeah I smoked a SC El Principe and used the new *toy* to cut the cap. Did a beautiful job, I was very impressed. Thanks Kelly.


Ctop


----------



## NewGeneration85

cwaddell_1 said:


> congrats bob!
> 
> I just took the plunge on the 12th. I got a great one too. for a wedding gift she gave me a Havana Cigar Smoker Sculpture.


Woah, that exact sculpture is definately at my local cigar bar and I definately said I wanted one. Lucky You.


----------

